# aldi car power inverter,£14.99 starts today



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just thought I would let people know, its the kind that fits in the drinks holder, 150Watts. 
Sorry no link, I'm not capable, you could end up anywhere.

Mandy


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/special_buys/special_buys_pid_46632.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Awwww there you go, I knew someone out there would be kind to me,,
Thank you xx


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi MandyandAndy,

It looks ideal for those small items that one might want power up whilst on the move, and a USB port as well!!

J & R.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

My knowledge of electricity is abnormally low, so, would you be able to power a laptop from this power supply?

regards

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

In a word.....yes, as well as your phone charger, digital camera battery charger, LCD TV, and TV didgibox, rechargeable shaver, etc, etc, but not all at once obviously.

The TV + digibox should run together without a problem, however, the more power you consume through the inverter, the louder the built in cooling fan becomes.

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> and a USB port as well!!


I was wondering what the prupose of a USB port was, but then I figured it was for those devices that plug into a PC USB port nowadays, such as lights, fans, and even a massager I saw in Tesco this morning 

Gerald


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Aldi Inverter*

Saw Mandyandandy's advise this morning....

later went passed an Aldi so popped in and got one. Looks AOK

Thanks

Ron


----------

